# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptarët në Spanjë

## Arber Sheu

A ka ne kete forum ndonje shqiptar ne Spanje ose te pakten qe di Spanjisht?

----------


## blueyes

> A ka ne kete forum ndonje shqiptar ne Spanje ose te pakten qe di Spanjisht?


Po he mo Arber shyqyr qe doli njeri qe pyet per Spanjen..
Nuk e kam idene nese ndodhesh atje apo diku tjeter.....
Une jam Ami dhe ndodhem ne Spanje e thaj spanjishten lol....

Pershendetje....

Que tengas un buen dia...

----------


## nadie

Muy buenas a todo el mundo. Pues..,no se por donde empezar ya que es la primera vez que entro en este forum. Para empezar me alegro de contactar con vosotros ya que me hace ilusion de conversar en castellano con mis compatiotas.
Es que a parte de conocer gente nueva tambien practicamos un idioma tan bonito y frecuente como es el espanol. 
  Bueno,de momento nada mas. Os deseo a todos un buen dia. Un saludo y espero vuestras noticias.

----------


## agimi_es

pershendetje po une jetoj ne spañ saksisht ne silla (valencia)por ketu mete vertet esht problem me gjet shqiptar,jam nga drenica,tung shokut kalofshi mir

----------


## Mataleo

Hi!
Edhe une jam ne Spanj/ Madrit. Po nuk flas fare spanjisht....

----------


## Ermano28

A di ndonjoni sesi mund me marre nje vize per ne spanje prej shqiperie? Psh me apliku per residential permit?Faleminderit

----------


## Mataleo

> A di ndonjoni sesi mund me marre nje vize per ne spanje prej shqiperie? Psh me apliku per residential permit?Faleminderit


Nuk e di si i behet kesaj pune aktualisht. Por une qe te vija ketu duhej qe te kisha gjet pune edhe pronari ose firma te dergonte ca letra vertetimi te ambasada. Mbas kesaj me dhane vize edhe tani pres mese 2 muaj edhe akoma nuk kam marr work & residential permit. 
Eshte pak problem me emigracionin ketu se mesa kam degju vijn edhe shume te paligjshem nga Maroku
Nje menyre tjeter eshte te aplikosh per ndo nje universitet edhe mbasi vien ketu kerkon per pune.

----------


## LoZar

hola espana

----------


## xixe xixellonja

...........me vjen mir QE KA SHQIPTAR NE SPANJE, ju pershendet  nga Madridi...

                 ..........HASTA PRONTO....................

----------


## varfnjaku

Pershendetje Antonjo banderas [ ne Shqipe ky emer eshte keshtu Anton Banderi [ i rrymes] po se harrova edhe ju atje ku i leshojn MEZETRIN NE RRUGE E LUFTOJN ME MEZETER.
O njerze po pse mare keni shku atje po me ju mbyte  mezetrit aaa.
A po se harrova e keni nje te mir Majorka  aaa po kisha shku njeher edhe venen e kan te mir, po ky politikani Solana edhe ska ma.
Ju nguca pak ju pershendes une nuk e kam ditur se ka Shqipetar ne Spanje deri tash, besoj se dote kaloni mir ne kete shtet derisa ti njohin Shqiptaret apo si me than ndryshe, derisa Shqipetaret tja fillojn me vjedh e me ba telashe edhe ne kete shtet.

----------


## xixe xixellonja

varfnjaku[besoj se dote kaloni mir ne kete shtet derisa ti njohin Shqiptaret apo si me than ndryshe, derisa Shqipetaret tja fillojn me vjedh e me ba telashe edhe ne kete shtet.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------
.........................perfat te keq keto gjera ja kan nisur te ndollin.......................me vjen turp kur ti cekin ne ditar qe kan qen shqiptaret qe e kan ber nji gje te till,per fat te keq ne çdo shtet ndoll ndonje i marr te na merr ftyren..........

----------


## Mataleo

Ketu nuk na e njofin syretin, YET....
Une vetem nje here degjova, siviet, per nje band qe vidhte ca shpia edhe na u degju emri ne media. 
 :pa dhembe:

----------


## troyanss

pershendetje nga roma!

nuk ja mbetet qefi besoj , prape ne europ jemi....

----------


## xixe xixellonja

........Ku jeni ju Shqiptaret e Spanjes, e pa mundshme te mos ket ne ket forum, sepse me duket qe ne Spanje ka shum , mbasi qe eshte dhe Ambasada Shqiptare e Shqiperis ne qendren e Madridit.
... por Kosovar siq po shifet nuk ka, apo ka shum pak. Ne Kosovaret e gjor nuk kemi as konsullt, po te shkojm ne  ambasaden e Serbis qe na takon deri me tani, me duket qe do te na ngrenin pa pjekur... :pa dhembe:  ...qe thuani ju?...!...
                      Kalofeshi mir dhe ju deshiroj çdo te mir.

----------


## Mataleo

Hey, nuk ka mundesi te kete shqiptar ne Spanje! Ne nje forum qe na e shuajten ishim nja 5-6 vete. Po nga ana tjeter, une jetoj ne qender te Madritit edhe nuk ka rastisur kurre te degjoj shqip.  :i qetë:

----------


## xixe xixellonja

> Hey, nuk ka mundesi te kete shqiptar ne Spanje! Ne nje forum qe na e shuajten ishim nja 5-6 vete. Po nga ana tjeter, une jetoj ne qender te Madritit edhe nuk ka rastisur kurre te degjoj shqip.


......................PERSHENDETJE, Po ti djal a e  mesove Spañollishten...po ashtu dhe vet jetoj ne qender,  afer ambasades se Shqiperis, ne Avenida Amerika...por nuk ndigjova gjer me tani shqip dhe as nuk pash Shqiptar vetem po te hy ne ambasad, dhe e keqeja eshte qe ambasadori nuk eshte nji mikprites, duket si nji i trullavt dhe nuk e kuptoj fare...kam qen dy her dhe se kam mendjen te shkoj me...po ju te Shqiperis jeni shum, mbasi e kini Ambasaden.
...e pyetja ambasadorun... dhe me tha qe fare nuk kan lidhje me Kosov dhe as me Kosovar.
...dikush me tha qe ju te shqiperis shumica gjindeni ne rrugen cartajena,me siguri je edhe ti aty diku afer...te deshiroj shum te mira dhe suksese....... :Lulja3:  ................

----------


## Legjioni

gjithe te mirat, juve qe jetoni ne Spanje.

xixa, shume te fala nga une

----------


## nadie

Muy buenas a todo el mundo. Principalmente queria saludar y despues me gustaria saber sobre que opinais de lo que os voy a contar ahora. Me dirijo a todos los albaneses que viven en españa y en particular a todas aquellas personas que estan en una situacion laboral legal en este pais. Es decir me dirijo a las personas que estan en una situacion legal y que ocupan un puesto de trabajo satisfactorio en españa. Mi preguanta es; Cual creen ustedes que es la mejor opcion para esta clase de gente. 1- Si te gusta lo que estas haciendo vivir en españa para el resto de la vida independientemente si albania mejore o no su situacion economica? o 2- Hacer algo de dinero y volver a nuestra querida patria.  Es decir si estais a gusto con la vida que llevais en españa existe la posibilidad de vivir para siempre en este pais o pensais que pase lo que pase siempre hay que volver a nuestra patria. 
 Pregunto eso porque conozco gente que estan trabajando duramente en algo que no le gusta para ganar una porqueria de sueldo que a penas le llega para al final del mes y dicen que no piensan regresar a albania pero tampoco hacen el minimo esfuerzo para buscar algo mejor. Sus vidas se han convertido en una rutina y soledad. Estoy seguro que estan gente vivirian mucho mejor en albania.
 Tambien conozco gente que dicen que les gusta su forma de vida y lo que estan haciendo pero por otro lado no paran de pensar cuando regresarán para siempre en albania sabiendo que en albania no tienen futuro por el momento.  Bueno , no me voy a liar mas esperando sus respuestas.

----------


## arber x

hej komuniteti "spanjoll", hidhini nje sy ketij sitet. Ndoshta ju duket interesant

www.libertyeducation.webeden.co.uk

----------


## xixe xixellonja

> Muy buenas a todo el mundo. Principalmente queria saludar y despues me gustaria saber sobre que opinais de lo que os voy a contar ahora. Me dirijo a todos los albaneses que viven en españa y en particular a todas aquellas personas que estan en una situacion laboral legal en este pais. Es decir me dirijo a las personas que estan en una situacion legal y que ocupan un puesto de trabajo satisfactorio en españa. Mi preguanta es; Cual creen ustedes que es la mejor opcion para esta clase de gente. 1- Si te gusta lo que estas haciendo vivir en españa para el resto de la vida independientemente si albania mejore o no su situacion economica? o 2- Hacer algo de dinero y volver a nuestra querida patria.  Es decir si estais a gusto con la vida que llevais en españa existe la posibilidad de vivir para siempre en este pais o pensais que pase lo que pase siempre hay que volver a nuestra patria. 
>  Pregunto eso porque conozco gente que estan trabajando duramente en algo que no le gusta para ganar una porqueria de sueldo que a penas le llega para al final del mes y dicen que no piensan regresar a albania pero tampoco hacen el minimo esfuerzo para buscar algo mejor. Sus vidas se han convertido en una rutina y soledad. Estoy seguro que estan gente vivirian mucho mejor en albania.
>  Tambien conozco gente que dicen que les gusta su forma de vida y lo que estan haciendo pero por otro lado no paran de pensar cuando regresarán para siempre en albania sabiendo que en albania no tienen futuro por el momento.  Bueno , no me voy a liar mas esperando sus respuestas.


...............po ti djal nese don qe Mataleo ta kthen pergjigjejen perkthe ket mesazh, sepse siq po shifet ende nuk e ka mesuar mir gjuhen qe ta kuptoj ket mesazh, nese deshiron qe te jep pergjigjeje...sepse vetem ai si shqiptar i shqiperis merr pjes, te tjeret u zhduken, siq po shifet nu kmerrin pjes ne ket forum, apo shkuan ne forumin spañoll... :pa dhembe:  ........ :pa dhembe:  .........PERSHENDETJE DHE KALOFESH MIR........... :kryqezohen:  .........

----------

